# CWS Wheatsheaf Works,leicester,april 1st 2010



## MD (Apr 1, 2010)

This is a huge site and one of leicesters last big factorys,
ive wanted to see inside this place since the 80's (showing me age there  ) 
i had previously done some research on the site and found that it had at least four huge air raid shelters. now long gone.
i owe massive thanks to the fella that came with me on this trip and made it all possible :thumb
here is a link with a little history http://www.bbc.co.uk/ww2peopleswar/stories/13/a1948313.shtml
anyway on with the pictures 
from the roof






the northern lights with the offices around the edge of the factory floor





solid oak floor





offices overlooking factory floor with bay window




the bay window






some bits we found in the basements the train excursions were dated 1951..





The highlight for me was the wheatsheaf clock





from the ladder





the workings running all four clocks





the bell made in leicestershire 





Me 





check out the time on the west side clock we set it at 12 instead of the 9 its been set at for years!!

More on my http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdonut


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 1, 2010)

With all that guano, does the bell go "DUNG" when the clock strikes the hour?


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 1, 2010)

The first two shots are pure factory porn for me...well done.


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 1, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> With all that guano, does the bell go "DUNG" when the clock strikes the hour?



better not tell the fellows down the road they will be scooping it up to use in there grow ops


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm very Jealous I was outside 2 weeks ago... but I never got to see the inside!


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice pics mate, its good to finally see inside the side that was used more recently!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 2, 2010)

Fabulous site...love the clock as well as that superb shop floor. Great Co-operative sign.


----------



## killergibbo (Apr 2, 2010)

MD iv pm;d you mate.....

btw wen you guys planning a meet up again in leicester am back for a week so wud be cool to meet up with u guys


----------



## MD (Apr 2, 2010)

killergibbo said:


> MD iv pm;d you mate.....
> 
> btw wen you guys planning a meet up again in leicester am back for a week so wud be cool to meet up with u guys



goldie is pretty good at sorting stuff out  your more than welcome to come along mate..


----------



## killergibbo (Apr 12, 2010)

went here yesterday as i was driving along welford road and thought i would have alook around.....

place is mazzive am hopin it dont get knocked down or anything would be a shame

also dont know if MD seen this but around the back some piki's have broke in by the looks of things and strip aload of stuff out looks a mess...


----------



## MD (Apr 12, 2010)

Not pikeys mate 

the plan is 150 odd flats so it wont be knocked down


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Apr 15, 2010)

great photos matt as always, it seems such a clean place compared to some of the trash we have been too recently.


----------



## boothy (Apr 15, 2010)

Well done mate,I've always had a soft spot this place !


----------



## losttom (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice one mate
liking the pic next to the clock


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 16, 2010)

Thats bloody Brilliant! I really like that place! Only a couple of hours away as well!


----------

